# Samsung S3 (VZW) sound/static clicks



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have read some articles on this but I cannot seem to find a good answer..

I have continuous little clicks and etc in coming from my phone speaker and also out of the headphones when I play any audio file that did not come with the phone. So basically .mp3, .avi, etc all cause the speaker clicking and/or static noise.

Any advice would be helpful, thank you.


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you happen to have a custom kernel flashed?


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am completely stock, I did root a few weeks ago to try a new kernel and no-frills cpu set voltage but no change. The audio files that came with the phone work perfectly with no static/clicking noise. I have tried many different files and they all do it (outside of stock sound files - ringtones/texttones).


----------

